# Lost Spear Gun



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Went out Sunday and had a great day. We limited on Snapper and got some large Triggers. However, while dealing with one of the triggers, somehow my line came loose and my speargun ended up floating away. I did not even realize the speargun was gone until I was ready to reload the spear. I know this is a long shot, but it is a JBL Sawed-Off Magnum if anyone finds it.


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

where were you when you lost it??


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

wm4480 said:


> where were you when you lost it??


I honestly don't know. I was on someone elses boat and we were diving a private reef of some sort. When i described what was on the bottom to the captain, he said it was a chicken cage. I think we were about 20 miles out in the Alabama direction.


----------

